# Cell Phones in Mexico



## Carlos' Girl (Jan 26, 2016)

I have a question about cell phones in Mexico. Is it possible to bring your US cell phone to Mexico and then convert it over to a Mexican cell phone company coverage? I have been told that that is the case. I have also been told it is best to buy a phone here in the US and then bring it with us when we move to Mexico as the phones are cheaper here in US than in Mexico. Thoughts, suggestions, etc., please and thank you!


----------



## NCas (Sep 9, 2013)

Yes and no. If you have an unlocked phone than you can bring it down to Mexico with you and get service from a Mexican carrier. However, if the phone is locked to the carrier then you won't be able to use a Mexican carrier. I know that unlock AT&T phones from the US will work here with Telmex and AT&T Mexico. Phone are expensive here because they aren't subsidence like back home.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Carlos' Girl said:


> I have a question about cell phones in Mexico. Is it possible to bring your US cell phone to Mexico and then convert it over to a Mexican cell phone company coverage? I have been told that that is the case. I have also been told it is best to buy a phone here in the US and then bring it with us when we move to Mexico as the phones are cheaper here in US than in Mexico. Thoughts, suggestions, etc., please and thank you!


If it is an unlocked phone, and uses the same style Sim card as TelCel/MovieStar/Iusacell. There will be no problem.

I had a lot of trouble getting phone companies in the US to unlock my phone. They would tell me I would receive an unlock code by email but it never arrived. I tried 3 or 4 times. Finally, I just bought a phone directly from the manufacturer with no plan or locking. Now when I am in Mexico I put in a Mexico Sim card. When I visit the US, I switch to a US Sim card with a company that has a prepaid, no monthly fee plan (T-Mobile). When I am other countries I get a Sim card for them.


----------



## ClinSpan (Feb 26, 2016)

As long as you have an unlocked phone, it won't be a problem. Just get a local SIM card from any mobile-phone retailer, and activate it. To get it unlocked - contact your US mobile provider. Recently, a law was passed that requires all US phone companies provide unlock codes to their customers.

By the way, my understanding is, that some US providers offer now free unlimited roaming in Mexico. That may be a good option for you, especially if you want to keep your US number. Call them up and see what deals they can offer you. Pre-paid in Mexico can get quite expensive, if you use it a lot.


----------



## chuck846 (Jan 15, 2016)

mednow said:


> As long as you have an unlocked phone, it won't be a problem. Just get a local SIM card from any mobile-phone retailer, and activate it. To get it unlocked - contact your US mobile provider. Recently, a law was passed that requires all US phone companies provide unlock codes to their customers.
> 
> By the way, my understanding is, that some US providers offer now free unlimited roaming in Mexico. That may be a good option for you, especially if you want to keep your US number. Call them up and see what deals they can offer you. Pre-paid in Mexico can get quite expensive, if you use it a lot.


We currently have 2 phones for which we have Isacell as the provider.
One is a very old LG Accolade flip phone which has pre-paid. Every month I put another 100 pesos on it and the balance rolls over. I think the balance at the moment is 3000+ pesos.
The other phone is a very 'new' unlocked Samsung S4 I picked up on ebay for $150 USD. We have a plan with IUsacell which provides (I believe) unlimited calling to US and Mexico (land and cell) and 2 GB data which runs 179 pesos/month.

IUsacell is now owned by AT&T.


----------

